# Restaurants...Fast Food...Portions



## MAC_Whore (Jun 4, 2006)

This topic has been on my mind for awhile, but I recently saw an article on the news about it.  The gov't wants to begin a campaign to prompt restaurants to reduce potion sizes, offer more healthy choices and provide nutritional info for the foods they serve.   What do you think about this?  I think restaurants should do this, just because it is the right thing to do.  Even if it helps just a few people. Whether they order differently at that time or begin thinking differently about the choices they make in the future.  Ultimately, I feel it comes down to personal responsiblity, but arming people with knowledge helps them to make the right choices.

I started to think about this topic when I saw a commercial for KFC.  They have a new menu item that is a bowl layered with mashed potatoes, then corn, then fried chicken nuggets, then gravy and topped with cheese!  Good Lord, why not just serve fried chicken in a bowl of melted butter. It almost seems as if restaurants try to "outfat" their competitor's menus by offering bigger, more fat-laden meals!  Has anyone ever been to a Claim Jumper restaurant?  Everything comes in portion sizes as big as your head.  No wonder we are becoming a nation of fatties!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2006)

click here and find your fave fast food places and what they are serving!!!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 5, 2006)

I definitely think this should happen.  I feel more compelled to go to a restaurant if I know that there will be REAL healthy choices there, not something that says "guiltless" or "fat free" but still has 700 calories for an  entree.  Also, I am sick of seeing people order salads because they assume that salad means healthy.  Most salads have more calories and fat than a hamburger and people don't realize this because they can't find the nutritional information once they are already at the restaurant!  Also, I doubt restuarants will lose customers by being required to have nutritional information because the only people that care about it will be the ones that want to eat healthier and they will at least be able to find something on the menu that they CAN eat.  Also, it will probably force restaurants and fast food chains to make healthier options because they won't want to look like they are trying to give us all heart attacks.  There is a petition you can sign about this on DWLZ.com


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_.  Also, I am sick of seeing people order salads because they assume that salad means healthy.  Most salads have more calories and fat than a hamburger and people don't realize this because they can't find the nutritional information once they are already at the restaurant!_

 
I totally agree... people in my work think they are healthy having a sandwich rather than a Burger, then they look and there sandwich is 800 calories with 20 grams of fat!!!

You have to be so careful!

Another thing is, people say ready meals are bad for you, have hidden fat and salt etc BUT at least it is portion control.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 6, 2006)

I could not agree more, girls. I am forvever frustrated by the restaurant industry's lack of cooperation to make things better for everyone!!

Some tips I use until they get their acts together:

1. Half Order: before they even bring it out, ask them to put half in a doggie bag - lunch!!
2. Substitutions: substitute the garlic mash for extra veggies or fries for a mixed greens salad (no caesar salad does not count!)
3. On the side: get dressings on the side, opt out of mayo and creamy dressings of any kind - could also save you from food poisoning!
4. No drinks. Water only. Cheaper and you know you aren't consuming a meal's worth of empty calories.
5. Depending on where you are, ask for steamed rice on the side instead of flavoured or fried rices.
6. Enjoy fast foods, just opt of the fries and get a diet pop. You will be amazed the calories and fat this little switch will save you!
7. If you must cave in to your sweet tooth, share a dessert with someone. I don't think I have ever seen a one person sized dessert either!!

Good things to order:
1. Edamame
2. Mixed greens/chef salad with dressing on the side
3. Steamed or grilled fish, grilled chicken and lean beef with a side salad.
4. Half orders of sandwiches with salad instead of fries, side dressing.

My last tip and my most important saving grace:

BE PREPARED!!

Many restaurants have online menus and sometimes have nutritional information as well. Look beforehand and decide so you aren't tempted when you get there. Know your options when you need something quick - what fast food places offer reasonable options? Almost all fast food places have a website with complete nutritional information. If you know what you are heading into beforehand, you will make a much more health conscious choice in the heat of the moment. 

Great topic! Let's keep it going!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 6, 2006)

Considering the fact that portion sizes have increased by almost 50% since the 1970's, and that US portions are 25% larger than those in Europe.

The new CocaCola Blak- that's the size soda bottles were origionally. Now they are 3 times that size, and people still consider it to be drunk all at once. 

What we call a "mini-bagel" now is just a hair smaller than what a bagel was origionally.

Fast food places got rid of their smalls completely, and now they have 'medium' 'large' and 'biggie/super/whatever'. The small is now a 'kiddie' size. The origional hamburger is now the 'junior' size, or sequestered off onto a tiny text menu no one can find or see, while 1/3 and 3/4 pound burgers are emblazened onto big graphical menus.

In my household, a 'family size' box of macaroni and cheese is a meal for one person most often, and they still eat 3 meals a day plus snacks. A large box of cereal lasts about 4 meals, eaten out of bowls intended to be mixing bowls for baking. Hot-Pockets are eaten in pairs and threes, not individually. 

Yesterday I went to a festival, and what did I see? Deep fried twinkies? Deep fried oreo cookies? The candy apples were huge, and almost nowhere had anything but soft-drinks for sale.

Put into the equation how little people cook at home now, and how much we rely on pre-packaged (ie. full of salt, and high fructose corn syrup), takeout, or restraunt food, and I'm not at all surprised at the number of overweight and unhealthy people. In today's society it is more expensive to eat well and take care of yourself than it is to be a slob, get fat, and be unhealthy.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_4. No drinks. Water only. Cheaper and you know you aren't consuming a meal's worth of empty calories._

 
Unsweetened, REAL iced tea (not from a mix, from actual tea and water), or juice are good options too. I'm the queen of tomato juice (no ice please!), or grapefruit juice. I stay shy of pineapple juice from restraunts unless I'm really craving it, as they usually have stuff which has a lot of added sweeteners (high fructose corn syrup).


----------



## Wattage (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Unsweetened, REAL iced tea (not from a mix, from actual tea and water), or juice are good options too. I'm the queen of tomato juice (no ice please!), or grapefruit juice. I stay shy of pineapple juice from restraunts unless I'm really craving it, as they usually have stuff which has a lot of added sweeteners (high fructose corn syrup)._

 
OMG I looooooooove tomato juice!! My friends always make fun of me so I drink in private - hehe, the first sign of addiction!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for pointing this out, Martygreene! In Canada any iced tea is sickeningly sweet but I remember now that you folks down south of us have REAL iced tea - so much better!!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_ Yesterday I went to a festival, and what did I see? Deep fried twinkies? Deep fried oreo cookies? The candy apples were huge, and almost nowhere had anything but soft-drinks for sale._

 
DEEP FRIED TWINKIES??!!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ladies, the apocalypse has begun...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_DEEP FRIED TWINKIES??!!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ladies, the apocolypse has begun..._

 
I think I became diabetic just from reading this.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_I definitely think this should happen.  I feel more compelled to go to a restaurant if I know that there will be REAL healthy choices there, not something that says "guiltless" or "fat free" but still has 700 calories for an  entree.  Also, I am sick of seeing people order salads because they assume that salad means healthy.  Most salads have more calories and fat than a hamburger and people don't realize this because they can't find the nutritional information once they are already at the restaurant!  Also, I doubt restuarants will lose customers by being required to have nutritional information because the only people that care about it will be the ones that want to eat healthier and they will at least be able to find something on the menu that they CAN eat.  Also, it will probably force restaurants and fast food chains to make healthier options because they won't want to look like they are trying to give us all heart attacks.  There is a petition you can sign about this on DWLZ.com_

 
agreed. i used to work in a chain restaurant and one of the healthier things on the menu had barely any protein or fiber and still was about 700 calories...
to be honest though, it honestly just is more economical and cheaper to ship when things are pre-packaged, and usually that means not only preserving them, but freezing and frying them as well. pan-frying is usually the quickest way to prepare a dish and usually frozen items are prepared before shipping...i totally support restaurants supporting guests to eat healthier, and encouraging that by serving healthier options that still taste great and are cost-effective, but in reality, things aren't as cheap if say, the ingredients are all-natural and prepared only to retain flavor, not fat. if healthy eating means increased production costs, than it seems like even health-conscious consumers might not support it. 
i'd love to see someone TRY and offer cheap and healthy food, but we all know fast food is the quickest, cheapest, and most UNHEALTHY thing one can eat...:/


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 6, 2006)

to add to what wattage just 'tipped':
- ask for brown rice instead of white
- order whole wheat pasta instead of the regular type
- have veggies steamed, w/o butter (they'll throw this in everything)
- sauces may taste good, but use them sparingly...seriously, you can save so much fat and calories just by halfing what you'd normally put on your food to spice it up. 
- order egg whites only when eggs are involved
- ask your server to not leave the bread/chips/whatever the "endless" thing is on the table, or just take ONE piece and have them take it away after...working at the olive garden, you'd be amazed at how many people eat like 4 breadsticks just BEFORE their meal...we're talking something like 180 calories EACH you'd save
- pay attention to preparation. just because something is baked or even grilled doesn't mean it's healthier than frying. frying isn't even always that bad; it depends on WHAT it's fried in (if it's butter, most restaurants offer lower-fat versions, or you could have them cut the amount down), and how much is used. for example, cheese lasagna is probably way worse for you than say, shrimp scampi. at least shrimp is healthy, it's made with wine, and you could tell them you don't want as much butter. baked entrees are usually prepared beforehand (since the take longer to cook) and there is no chance to modify whatever's in it. the quicker it is to make, the more chance you have usually to change things up.
- appetizers are probably the worst thing you can order. most are fried to death and aren't usually the healthiest things to begin with in the first place. if you really can't wait till the food comes out, than order a side salad, you'll likely less of the main entree later anyway.
- lastly, ask your server how you can cut down. almost EVERY restaurant has some sort of training program where they can get accustomed to the food/prep of food. they should know what foods to avoid, and if they don't, ask if they can have somone else (duh, ask a manager) to point you in the right direction.

whew! hope that helps anyone who needs it...i eat out almost half of my meals (yeah, i know!) and i've had to learn how to eat amongst all the deep-fried and sauce-covered foods offered...


----------



## Tyester (Jun 7, 2006)

Deep fried twinkies with ice cream and chocolate syrup sounds like a cheat day coming up for me...

I don't remember where they sell em tho.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2006)

That new KFC Mashed Potato Bowl makes my stomach hurt everytime I see that commercial!
I am on Weight Watchers and I love the site dwlz.com the ferra712 was referencing.  It is so helpful even if you are not doing Weight Watchers.  
It is hard to go out to a meal anywhere and make a healthy decision.  I even saw a Dateline once where the showed that those "healthy" choices that you can get at Applebee's etc.. can sometimes run a lot higher in calories, fat, WW points then they indicate.  
Grrrrr...  It makes me so frustrated!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 8, 2006)

I think if i lived in america id be overweight....(no offence)

my friend went to vegas for 2 weeks and out on 7lbs!!

she said your portion sizes are huge!and your food is so cheap!

We cant supersize in the uk....Mcdonalds large is the biggest here... which is smaller than a US regular ive heard. (correct me if im wrong) 

its crazy they would allow such big portions or all you can eat buffets...

in the uk the goverment stopped supersize meals because obese children are becoming a problem that our health care wont be able to afford.

kids now get taught how to eat healthy in school, and schools are eventually goin to stop serving burgers and chips for school lunch!

out of curiousity... is anything like that happening in america?


----------



## luckyme (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Considering the fact that portion sizes have increased by almost 50% since the 1970's, and that US portions are 25% larger than those in Europe.

The new CocaCola Blak- that's the size soda bottles were origionally. Now they are 3 times that size, and people still consider it to be drunk all at once. 

What we call a "mini-bagel" now is just a hair smaller than what a bagel was origionally.

Fast food places got rid of their smalls completely, and now they have 'medium' 'large' and 'biggie/super/whatever'. The small is now a 'kiddie' size. The origional hamburger is now the 'junior' size, or sequestered off onto a tiny text menu no one can find or see, while 1/3 and 3/4 pound burgers are emblazened onto big graphical menus.

In my household, a 'family size' box of macaroni and cheese is a meal for one person most often, and they still eat 3 meals a day plus snacks. A large box of cereal lasts about 4 meals, eaten out of bowls intended to be mixing bowls for baking. Hot-Pockets are eaten in pairs and threes, not individually. 

Yesterday I went to a festival, and what did I see? Deep fried twinkies? Deep fried oreo cookies? The candy apples were huge, and almost nowhere had anything but soft-drinks for sale.

Put into the equation how little people cook at home now, and how much we rely on pre-packaged (ie. full of salt, and high fructose corn syrup), takeout, or restraunt food, and I'm not at all surprised at the number of overweight and unhealthy people. In today's society it is more expensive to eat well and take care of yourself than it is to be a slob, get fat, and be unhealthy._

 
This post makes me laugh, not because it is funny, but because it is true!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_I think if i lived in america id be overweight....(no offence)

my friend went to vegas for 2 weeks and out on 7lbs!!

she said your portion sizes are huge!and your food is so cheap!

We cant supersize in the uk....Mcdonalds large is the biggest here... which is smaller than a US regular ive heard. (correct me if im wrong) 

its crazy they would allow such big portions or all you can eat buffets...

in the uk the goverment stopped supersize meals because obese children are becoming a problem that our health care wont be able to afford.

kids now get taught how to eat healthy in school, and schools are eventually goin to stop serving burgers and chips for school lunch!

out of curiousity... is anything like that happening in america?_

 
Vegas is the bastion of overindulgence.  They offer huge portions and buffets at cheaper prices to induce guests to stay and spend their gambling dollars there.  Not that it isn't a problem througout the US, though.  

Some schools are starting to look into healthier offerings as well as other actions like removing soda machines, but it has yet to gain the attention and momentum that it needs.  Schools are a start, but it really needs to begin at home.  I cringe when I see some of the stuff that I see parents buying their kids in the grocery store.


----------



## ostentatious (Jun 10, 2006)

Personally, I think I'll just boycott Fast Food restaurants alltogether. haha

(If you haven't already, check out the book "Fast Food Nation" by Eric Schlosser - a very interesting read!)

Macdonald's have done a lot of work introducing "healthy options" with their Salads Plus menu (not sure if it's called that in America?) but these menu items are still filled with a whopping amount of fat and little nutritional value.


----------



## faifai (Jun 11, 2006)

I think people need to focus on fixing their own eating habits first, then go after all the restaurants and stuff. If you order a plate of food the size of a basketball and then proceed to eat it, that's not the restaurant's fault, it's yours for not controlling how much you eat. Nobody's holding a gun to your head and forcing you to down as much meatloaf and mashed potatoes as you can possibly fit into your stomach. You can set aside however much you want for a later meal, ask them to give you a half-entree, whatever.

People need to re-examine their own eating habits, then learn how to make the fast food/sit-down restaurant industry work for them.

Of course, I do agree that restaurants should offer more choices. But it's up to you to make that choice. You can't go to McDonald's every day for seven years and order the Quarter Pounder combo and Supersized Coke and fries and then blame McDonald's for your weight gain--there ARE choices you can make to have a somewhat healthier meal. Eat less food, order the kids meal (I eat kids meals if I go to fast food places and feel like having the whole "meal" aspect, it's the perfect amount of food for an adult my size).

But the first choice should be opting to go somewhere that DOES fit the bill for what you'd like to eat. 

Or, you know, actually preparing your own food.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_I think people need to focus on fixing their own eating habits first, then go after all the restaurants and stuff. If you order a plate of food the size of a basketball and then proceed to eat it, that's not the restaurant's fault, it's yours for not controlling how much you eat. Nobody's holding a gun to your head and forcing you to down as much meatloaf and mashed potatoes as you can possibly fit into your stomach. You can set aside however much you want for a later meal, ask them to give you a half-entree, whatever.

People need to re-examine their own eating habits, then learn how to make the fast food/sit-down restaurant industry work for them.

Of course, I do agree that restaurants should offer more choices. But it's up to you to make that choice. You can't go to McDonald's every day for seven years and order the Quarter Pounder combo and Supersized Coke and fries and then blame McDonald's for your weight gain--there ARE choices you can make to have a somewhat healthier meal. Eat less food, order the kids meal (I eat kids meals if I go to fast food places and feel like having the whole "meal" aspect, it's the perfect amount of food for an adult my size).

But the first choice should be opting to go somewhere that DOES fit the bill for what you'd like to eat. 

Or, you know, actually preparing your own food._

 
I am all for personal responsibility.  I agree completely that a healthy lifestyle has to begin with the individual making an effort.  However, I don't think that a lot of people understand some of the issues.  

During my lifetime (I am 35) I have seen portions grow to obscene sizes.  So I am able to notice a difference.  The problem is that their are kids now who think that those enormous sizes are normal.  Kids that eat those Oscar Meyer boxed cracker lunches and Capri Sun and think that its normal and healthy.  As a kid, we went outside to play.  We didn't have X-Box or any video games.  We ran, we jumped, we exerted ourselves.  Kids today are inundated with television and video choices.  In addition to this, there are a lot of latch-key kids who are left to make their own choices about what they eat and what they do.  I was one myself and let me tell you, when left to my own devices, I didn't always make the right choice about eating. 

Yes, the parents should be educating the kids about a healthy lifestyle, but they may not have the skills to do that.  Not to mention that a lot of parents may not make it a priority.  There are a lot of not so great parents out there.  Its unfortunate, but its a fact.  So everything we as a society do to help makes a difference.  

My parents have always been conscious of their health.  They have eaten right, no smoking, just the occasional glass of wine and exercised all of their lives, so I have that as an example.  So many people don't have the benefit of that.  A lot of people just don't have positive examples, so they really don't know what is being responsible.  For example, they are probably the people that will order a salad, thinking it is a healthy choice, but not realize that the grated cheese or fatty dressing does them in. 

You are so right about preparing your own food.  America has lost touch with the art of cooking.  I mean cooking an entire meal from scratch with fresh ingredients.  I cringe when I think of all of the preservatives and processed crap that I have put in my body throughout my life.  I lived overseas for 4 years and embraced a new way of life.  I basically cooked everything, gave up fast food and no starbucks.  Don't get me wrong about Starbucks, you can still find healthier choices and I still LOVE them, but for awhile I was ordering grande white chocolate mochas with whip waaaaay too often.  Ever since I came back to the US, I have struggled with the temptation of the instant food fix and am currently working on getting in better shape.

Americans are making food/cooking an afterthought.  We cram way too much into our schedules and then depend on the instant fix of processed or fast food.  

Soooo, now that my post has become a novel...... I guess my point is that we need a multi-pronged approach.  Education/information needs to come at us from every angle.  Schools, restaurants, PSAs, or whatever it takes.  I guess that now leads us to determining whose info is legit, but that's a bridge to cross when we come to it.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_I think if i lived in america id be overweight....(no offence)

my friend went to vegas for 2 weeks and out on 7lbs!!

she said your portion sizes are huge!and your food is so cheap!

We cant supersize in the uk....Mcdonalds large is the biggest here... which is smaller than a US regular ive heard. (correct me if im wrong) 

its crazy they would allow such big portions or all you can eat buffets...

in the uk the goverment stopped supersize meals because obese children are becoming a problem that our health care wont be able to afford.

kids now get taught how to eat healthy in school, and schools are eventually goin to stop serving burgers and chips for school lunch!

out of curiousity... is anything like that happening in america?_

 


yeh i agree my aunt and uncle went to see their son whos studying there and commented on how everything in resutaurants is like mega big, mc donalds is like super super big aswell. whenever i eat from maccies i feel my heart rate rising and all i can taste is salt, only thing i eat is the fillet o fish, which is why i dont go anymore. Schools here are doing a great job by encouraging healthy eating and not selling fizzy drinks/crisps n stuff anymore


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_I think if i lived in america id be overweight....(no offence)

my friend went to vegas for 2 weeks and out on 7lbs!!

she said your portion sizes are huge!and your food is so cheap!

We cant supersize in the uk....Mcdonalds large is the biggest here... which is smaller than a US regular ive heard. (correct me if im wrong) 

its crazy they would allow such big portions or all you can eat buffets...

in the uk the goverment stopped supersize meals because obese children are becoming a problem that our health care wont be able to afford.

kids now get taught how to eat healthy in school, and schools are eventually goin to stop serving burgers and chips for school lunch!

out of curiousity... is anything like that happening in america?_

 
Psh, I WISH America would teach kids to stop eating like a monster. Instead they decided to replace soda in vending machines with milk...a good start, but a lot of people dont know that if you cut milk off you can be a whole lot more healthier...soymilk has all of the same vitamins as milk, minus the bleached blood, urine, and FAT.
..oh my god I just realized how much I trailed off...hahaha
I still see kids eating burgers and chips and pizza for lunch. And the school salads are LOADED with ranch dressing.

Also..I noticed Wend'y made their fries a bit smaller. Which made me sad on my "PMS I NEED TO EAT SOMETHING UNHEALTHY, AND A LOT OF IT!" day.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 12, 2006)

my mother used to work in a newsagent... and sometimes id go sit with her for company...

the amount of kids who would be given £2 to buy sweets,fizzy drinks etc... just to keep them quiet for the evening is outrageous!!


----------

